# Is this the coolest pen ever!?



## yorkie (Nov 24, 2011)

Just made one of PSI's shock absorber pens.  I took one of Jeff Powell's flaming head blanks and cut out exactly the right amount of the flames to perfectly fill the cap area of the pen and it looks crazy cool!!

Quite comfortable to write with and the shock absorber part of the pen actually pushes up and down like a real shock absorber.

Thoughts?


----------



## alphageek (Nov 24, 2011)

Those flames are a good fit and really takes that pen up to the next level, but that hardware still doesn't do it for me.


----------



## kenspens (Nov 24, 2011)

nice job!! auto mechanics and bikers who like the springer harley davidsons should  be drooling when they see it!! along with every midas and monroe store owner and manager!!!lol

ken brown 
kenspens


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 24, 2011)

I think it looks super cool! I like to run the flames up as high as possible too. I like the shock absorber effect. Is this a kit you guys are buying, or just mocking them up on your own?


----------



## yorkie (Nov 24, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> I think it looks super cool! I like to run the flames up as high as possible too. I like the shock absorber effect. Is this a kit you guys are buying, or just mocking them up on your own?



This is a kit I bought from PSI, Jeff.  Like how I used your blank?  Killed the rest of it but well worth the effect.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks killer.


----------



## hunter-27 (Nov 24, 2011)

*"Is this the coolest pen ever!?"

*Short answer--Not to me.

Better answer--It is as good of a look as I have seen on that particular kit.
To each there own, I am not a fan.


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 24, 2011)

Very nice pen.

I showed them at my last show. Couple hundred or more people picked them up, but only sold one. But, because of the interest, I will continue to make them as I sell them.


----------



## yorkie (Nov 24, 2011)

Just got requests to make two for people in England and fir three more here.  Great, fun kits and the flames make it something very cool.


----------



## Bobalu (Nov 24, 2011)

I like it, but I would have a hard time justifying using up my last JP flame blank to do something similar. You have definitely taken this kit to a new level.


----------



## yorkie (Nov 27, 2011)

I turned another today and used the skull and crossbones from one of Jeff Powell's blanks.  It pains me to burn up a blank for such a small piece of it, but a pen is a pen is a pen.

I really like this kit and people are going mad for it.  I thought of doing it in Mokume but the flames and skull and crossbones type blanks make it so much more fun of a pen.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 27, 2011)

That does look pretty cool! You can still use the remaining pieces for a sierra type pen or for some fun segmenting.


----------



## yorkie (Nov 27, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> That does look pretty cool! You can still use the remaining pieces for a sierra type pen or for some fun segmenting.



I've used remainders in the past to make lipstick pens in flames and they turned out great.  See picture, it's the one on the far left.

Problem with cutting up a flaming skull blank is not enough separation between the skull and the flames for my purpose in order to still be able to use the skull part of it.  Shame, skull on fire would make a cool one!  I'll give it a try anyway and see how it comes out.

Thanks, Jeff.  Your blanks are amazing!!


----------

